# James Bond Spy Stone.



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2006)

* Russia marvels at high-tech British "spy stone"*



> FSB spokesman Sergei Ignatchenko praised the high-tech spy stone, which would look at home in a James Bond film, and listed its extraordinary qualities.
> 
> The stone was revealed by the FSB on Sunday in a television program that apparently showed four British spies using it as a dead letter drop.
> 
> ...


----------



## still learning (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello, Spyies getting stone on the job?   The stone looks very real.  This will make all counties to get more clever in building spy stuffs to spy on you?

Will never know who is spying on us and listen to every conversation. Even statues and plants that look real.  (can you hear me now? )

Bounty hunters can get really small cameras and put them everywhere!

If they can? so can anyone else....................I spy,you spy, and we all can spy?    .................will raincoats help conseal us? .........Aloha

Heard they are coming out with an anti-spy spray (Deorderant)...just joking...............Aloha


----------

